# switch front mech +e13 drs?



## nosewheely (1. März 2007)

i suppose i need a e-type front mech to work with the drs system
do i screw the front mech on the drs plate? or how does it work?


----------



## bearcat211 (1. März 2007)

Hi,  

it depends what year your frame is built.  For my 2004 Switch SL I'm using a standard XT front mech, clamped to the frame with two plastic shells (original from RM).  These work fine with the e13 drs.  The only thing you have to be careful of is the chainline.  Hollowtech 2 cranks (like my Hone) tend to add an extra 5 mm to your chainline.  Check my album for the set-up.

Greetz,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

